# Marineland LED Questions



## slivermaster08 (Apr 22, 2010)

So I found myself drooling over the Marineland LED at J&L today while I was picking up a new test kit and was wondering if anyone has one of these and used it for planted tanks. I'm looking to upgrade my 55 community tanks lights from the stock 2x24W lights to something a little more powerful to support plant growth outside of hornwort and java furns. 

Ideally I am looking for a fixture that will crank up the wattage (or lumen) to around 3WPG for plants and then eventually a hospital tank for marine fish when I do a switch to salt. 

Any reviews on this LED or suggestions on lighting fixtures for my 4' 55 gal would be greatly appreciated!


----------

